# Attic pics now????



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Got notice we are supposed to take attic pics on every initial secure and resecure. Glad i do VERY little P&P anymore! Anything over 6' per OSHA (which the servicing co's could give two turds about) requires 2 people. I work alone. Many houses i visit have no attic access anyways!.............


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

we have always had to take attic pics.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Can't see much in most. Don't know what they think they will see. Are you running 2 man crews??


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

yes


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They want documentation if there are roof leaks, damaged or molded sheeting, debris, bats, hermits,etc. More times than not there is no attic or access and we just let them know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

All government backed loans applicants are being pushed to have a certified Home Inspector complete an inspection pre-loan and guess what.....? According to my inspector friends they are finding that nearly 80% of foreclosures in our area have mold... Well Shock Me Silly- Really! Every Kilz coverup is a failure, every home is air tested to IAQA standards. I hear a lot of chargebacks are coming to the contractors who fail these inspections....Fannie said ENOUGH, HUD said enough. 

These home inspectors are telling buyers to request the protocol documentation from the restoration contractor, their certifications and their commercial pollution liability policy before purchase. In most States the Service Company or anyother General Contractor has to supply names of subs.

in the last 2 weeks we have r&r 2 roofs and start another tomorrow...ALL due to mold.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

We have been required to do the same for quite some time now??


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> All government backed loans applicants are being pushed to have a certified Home Inspector complete an inspection pre-loan and guess what.....? According to my inspector friends they are finding that nearly 80% of foreclosures in our area have mold... Well Shock Me Silly- Really! Every Kilz coverup is a failure, every home is air tested to IAQA standards. I hear a lot of chargebacks are coming to the contractors who fail these inspections....Fannie said ENOUGH, HUD said enough.
> 
> These home inspectors are telling buyers to request the protocol documentation from the restoration contractor, their certifications and their commercial pollution liability policy before purchase. In most States the Service Company or anyother General Contractor has to supply names of subs.
> 
> in the last 2 weeks we have r&r 2 roofs and start another tomorrow...ALL due to mold.


Same here....


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

According to FAS it's not mold silly... its "Discoloration"....


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

on your attic inspections. the biggie is fire damage. usually a roof leak will manifest itself in the ceiling sheetrock. But a past fire that has already been rehab'd. it may look great from the floor. new sheetrock on the ceilings and walls. New roof. But they didn't replace all the rafters and/or joists. If you get caught saying there is no fire damage, and then someone else finds scorched roof structure....you may be replacing all the scorched wood. $$$$


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> on your attic inspections. the biggie is fire damage. usually a roof leak will manifest itself in the ceiling sheetrock. But a past fire that has already been rehab'd. it may look great from the floor. new sheetrock on the ceilings and walls. New roof. But they didn't replace all the rafters and/or joists. If you get caught saying there is no fire damage, and then someone else finds scorched roof structure....you may be replacing all the scorched wood. $$$$


I've heard horror stories like what you've just described in Utah from a former competitor. He is no longer in business due to this oversight.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

I recently worked on a house with an attic full of crack pipes, syringes, spoons and empty bottles of Mad Dog. Be careful up there!


----------

